

Why I love Tinder - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/why-i-love-tinder/swizec/6583

======
rnovak
_Yes, I have actually gone up to a girl just to say “Your boobs look great!”_

Really man? I usually don't care, but that's just horrible.

~~~
Swizec
You actually find it very funny when you're just drunk enough.

